# Official Bulls vs. Knicks Thread 1/14/2003 6:30 CT FSN



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

*Official Thread: Bulls at Knicks 6:30CT*

We don't have any "official" threads yet, though this could be merged w/Krazy's thread. In any case, I've never done one of these, so we'll see how luck treats me and the Bulls on the road. In regards to luck, however, I did attend the Bulls only road win this year, sportin' a brand new JWill jersey at the Fleet Center. It was a beautiful evening.

I hate to drink too much of the Kool Aid, but I think we're going to pull it out today. Despite losing our last two road games, we played an intense and evenly matched game for four quarters against the Wizards, and were we able to shoot FT's anywhere near as well as Shaq, we would have beaten Milwaukee. Let's hope we can continue the trend. I think the Knicks are particularly weak inside; Curry could score 15 in limited minutes and Chandler should be effective again on the boards if not in points. My prediction:

Mini Ditka: 93, Knicks: 86


----------



## Krazy!!! (Jul 10, 2002)

Well...since we used Rose and Chandler for a lot of minutes in last night's game...I think we should have Crawford start over Rose and Curry or Fizer over Chandler.

Have Chandler and Rose come off the bench.

Something for the Knickerbockers to think about come tonight.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, here we go. I think this is going to be a rare road win, with Chaney-motivated Bulls coming out like gangbusters. I'm looking for good games from both PGs, the Twinkies, Yell and Rose.

Prediction:

Bulls 105
Knicks 98


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tom,

Already had an official game thread, so I merged it with yours.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

this is winable. Knicks are 9-11 at home. Of course are 0-7 in back to back games. 

Their losses at home are to some good teams. They did beat sacremento, San Antonio, Indiana, Detroit. They slaughtered Cleveland at home. 

They only questionable loss at him that i see is against Miami. Dec 22, they lost by 8. 

Knicks average about the same as we do on offense. 93.1, but give up 95.5, Three less than us.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*I predict*

that if we lose, the "season is a wash" thread will get bumped.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

:laugh: i wont bet against you! 

Just found out, this is the knicks 4th game in five nights. We do very well against those teams. Portland and Orlando being two that come to mind. But those were at home.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

You're correct TBF. I was just listening to Cartwright's pregame interview on the radio. He said since it's their 4th game on 5 nights, he wants the Bulls to really push the ball. He made an interesting point. He says when they play aggressively on Offense, it usually translates to aggressive defense. Should be interesting...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

did you hear what BC said about chandler? He was asked about the 19 rebounds if Bill was pleased with that? He said actually he was dissappointed early with tyson because he wasnt attacking the basket like BC wanted him to. He said he wants him to do that tonght.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

knicks are 1-12 scoring below 90 points. Are 5-2 when they score 100 or more.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is weird. Sounds like the Knicks intro music starts out with a plane crashing.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Chandler with his first PF :49 into the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

uh-oh 8-2 knicks. 

Whats with all of the jump shots we are taking? Our strength is points in the paint.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We don't want to get into a jump shooting contest with these guys.

They realize they can pour in the threes if we don't get out and cover them. They realize they can let our guys shoot outside and we won't hit much.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

You're leaving Houston and Spreewell open for shooting the trey while refusing to rebound teh damn ball? I predict a blowout for the Knicks today

Knicks 110
Bulls 88

Jay William will lead the pack with 8 pts, 6 assists, 3-15 fg, and 6 turnovers.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why would you start off in the zone? Did they not see the Knicks with all those damn 3's in the 4th quarter last night?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Um Coach Cartwright, what the hell are we doing playing zone against one of the better outside shooting teams in the league? Especially after the way they finished last nights game, hot from the perimeter. 

Bill has no clue. In his pregame Fox interview his said he did not expect NY to come out launching from the outside! Well coach, looks like you were wrong, again.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Why would you start off in the zone? Did they not see the Knicks with all those damn 3's in the 4th quarter last night?


I don't know what coach is thinking. He wouldn't use it against Washington (until too late, not at all the first Wiz game) and other crappy shooting teams but he uses it against Allen Freaking Houston and the Knicks?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

No rebounding tonight...new York is crashing the boards


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Yikes. Looks like some of our guys left their games on the plane! We better start playing better D and rebound the ball.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Hoiberg in for Jwill ?????


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*2 OFFENSIVE FOULS*

on Chandler!!!!!


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Hoiberg in for Jwill ?????


No, bench his small *** for the damn entire season. Where the hell is all his speed? Even O. Harrington is faster than him on the court. Another Duke Bust here...


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Games not on TV, but dear God! The Gamecast is enough to give someone a heart attack! Tyson 2 Offensive fouls and now a Technical!! Jalen's not hittin em, and the Knicks are RAINING ON US!!!


AHHHH


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know what coach is thinking. He wouldn't use it against Washington (until too late, not at all the first Wiz game) and other crappy shooting teams but he uses it against Allen Freaking Houston and the Knicks?


LoL, it's just like how they started off in the zone against the Nets. Sometimes I think BC is clueless.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Chandler&Fizer with 2 fouls each in a msec


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bill should have taken Tyson out when he fell down trying to make a move in the lane. He *****ed at the ref, threw the ball and drew and drew a delay of game. Red flags should have gone up for Cartwright, gotta know when to pull somebody coach! Now we won't see Tyson until the second half.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Fizer 2 fouls already.

I hope we've got Big Game Curry coming off the bench (he usually does perform great against the Knicks, doesn't he?)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

weather the storm. Take their best, early. 

Chandler and fizer two fouls each.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Why the fear to put in Eddy???


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Did you guys hear Doerr and Kerr talking about the official who teched Tyson? When they found out he was reffing, they were kidding each other about how soon it would be before he teched somebody. Apparently this guys has a reputation as a hardass. If we keep getting homered, Cartwright might have to take a stand and get T'd to try to end this nonsense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Why the fear to put in Eddy???


He will when Thomas sits down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Knicks couldn't keep up the pace they started out with. Bulls down by 6 with :26 left.

Bulls big men in foul trouble too early. Knicks have 13 rebounds to our 11 (not bad). Knicks are getting more shots than us, due to our offensive fouls/turnovers.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

27-21 Knicks after 1.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks 27, Bulls 21

Marshall 4-7 FG, 6 rebounds, 10 points
Hassell 2-2 FG, 1 rebound, 5 points
Rose 2-5 FG, 3 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 points
Chandler 2 rebounds, 2 fouls, 2 points (2 minutes? nah, 8 ;-)
JWill 0-4 FG, 3 assits, 0 points


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hopefully Crawford brought his "A" game tonight. We may need it the way JWill has started out. Williams is really struggling hitting anything, looks bad so far.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*Jay Williams has hit...*

:wave: *THE ROOKIE WALL*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Marsahall playing very strong! Glad to see that! 

Knicks have no t/o.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*But if JWill is playing like this...*

due to lack of confidence because JC has been stepping up thenn I say trade his sORRY AZZZ


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Let's see what Eddy can do, now that he's in @ 9:01 in the 2nd. 
Now feed him.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Lonnie has given us no inside presence so far. Weatherspoon hits an easy J in his face and Rose forces his man baseline and he goes right thru Baxter and Marshall. 

We have no offensive rebounding. 

Jalen is carrying us.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

nevermind


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Knicks up 38-31. We look very flat, no emotion. Bill said we were goingto push the ball coming out and play aggressive D.  Looks like our guys aren't following the game plan. He also said he didn't expect the Knicks to come out firing behind the 3 point line. :sigh: Our players might have left their legs on the plane, I think Cartwright lost his mind on the way out to NY...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson is killing us! 9 points. 

Until Jamals basket he made, the bulls bench had not scored.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

What are we trying to run on offense? Is anyone screening our cutting? This is ugly. They're doing a lot of isolation and also jsut dumping it into the post as everyone stands around. Terrible effort so far.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

15-4 edge for NY in bench points...


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*The Bulls have*

5 !!!! OFFENSIVE FOULS


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

I am starting to believe that Cart's rotations are based on time and not play. After I say that Jamal makes a great play.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Statiscally Crawford's playing pretty well--- is this the case?

And WHAT ARE ALL THES OFFENSIVE FOULS?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*NO REBOUNDING!!!!!*

NEW YORK has grabbed the offensive rebound in i's last possesion


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls down by 6. 

Erob Erob Erob.....What on earth are you doing? Do we not know how to run a freaking fastbreak? :sigh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

BC must not feel comfortable playing curry when we don't have a lead.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Bulls down by 8 at half.

Hey, our patented "last second offense" worked for once. This time we let Crawford dribble the clock down to 1 second before he shot a pull up jumper. Even though he made the shot, I wish we would try something different with 20 seconds left in the half. How about some ball movement or some kind of offense?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Knicks are determined

Refs are determined that Youth won't have an easy way here tonight (Chandler)

Bulls playing down to competition

Game still winnable.




(anyone notice how useless Eddy was?)


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> BC must not feel comfortable playing curry when we don't have a lead.


Eddy doesn't look ready to play tonight. In fact, the Bulls tv guys said, "He just didn't have it tonight". Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't there an entire half to play? I guess Tyson, Lonnie and JWil just don't have it tonight either. We better hope Jalen and Marshall can carry us to victory. :sigh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Terrible play all around.

What is this? Little league B-Ball. JWILL players 1 quarter, Crawford plays the other. Someone has to be moved.

Bulls going to lose. I don't get how they suck so much on the road.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Knicks are determined
> 
> Refs are determined that Youth won't have an easy way here tonight (Chandler)
> ...


We're very fortunate to be down only 8 at the half after the way we started out.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Is anyone else watching Fox Sports Net? I find this Damon Andrews to be so annoying. He is the typical company broadcaster, always chipper, like he's oblivious to how bad the team is playing. He would be one hell of a Cubs announcer/employee. I just can't watch this goof.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

OMG - free week for league pass and my bosses cable just got hooked up today. Guess I'm working late!

Ummm - turnovers seem to be a problem. I mean - the Knicks not having any.

Does Lee Nailon look like a chubby, black Kid Rock when he smiles or am I crazy?

E-Rob seemed to be hustling out there.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Damn Chandler is a goof offensively.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

way too many offensive fouls being called (on both teams)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Knicks are determined
> 
> Refs are determined that Youth won't have an easy way here tonight (Chandler)
> ...


its very winable. NY might get tired in the 4th quarter. 

Yes every time Curry got the ball, he lost it.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Kurt Thomas doesn't get a tech for staring down Tyson? Tyson would have gotten a T.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

9:36 NY - Slam dunk by K. Thomas. Assist: O. Harrington 
9:37 NY - O. Harrington offensive rebound 
9:38 NY - H. Eisley misses a 24-foot three-pointer from the left wing 
9:41 NY - K. Thomas offensive rebound 
9:42 NY - O. Harrington misses a 6-foot jumper in the lane 

Where is chandler?
Where is marshall?

Look at the offensive rebounds.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Knicks with 57 FGA, Bulls with 43

Knicks with 11 OREB, Bulls with 8

It's not all offensive rebounding. Bulls just aren't getting off shots.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

who is guarding the great Kurt Thomas?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> who is guarding the great Kurt Thomas?


Probably the same one that is guarding the all star Anderson


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

What's the score?????

Courtside Live not reporting anymore


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Game OVER


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

68-56 Knicks


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hey, Bill Berry is alive. T on Coach Berry. Guess one of our coaches has some fire.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

68-54 NY


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Keep throwing up those bricks, Jay.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Damn - Jay is playing bad.

Oh wait. So is everyone else.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*JWill will hit 5 three pointers*

...tomorrow in newOrleans' gym court


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

...and the road woes continue.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*who would've thought????*

After the big win in Boston on opening noight we'd go 1-40 on the road????

That Toronto&Milwuakee overtime loss(109-105) really broke down the Bulls confidence


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*anytime*

You have 15 TOs in the 3rd and the other team has 5...

You KNOW you aren't making the other team uncomfortable... NY looks like it can score at will out there.

As bad as we are playing offensively... defensively is where the problem lies in this one! (rebounding, forcing the knicks into sets they don't like etc.)


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Williams is really, realy struggling, the last few games. I have stayed out of the arguement so far of Crawford and Williams. But i agree with paxson. Crawford has been more consistent the last few games!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What's the record for most road losses?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

*We are going to hbreak this record too*

1-40 on the road BABY!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

:13.5 NY - H. Eisley steals the ball from J. Williams 
:36.5 CHI - Bad pass by J. Williams 

0-7 FG by J. Williams


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay Williams sucks right now. If Crawford was stinking it up and making bad behind the back passes, he would be on the bench. Why did Jay get to stay in the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

im all for playing crawford when williams is playing like this.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Remember when Joe Smith was traded as the No.1 pick of the Golden State warriors after a year to Philadelphia????

the same will happen to JWill

Krause better trade him+others for an impact player


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I saw this coming...

Officiating is a mess though. Jurt Thomas earned at least two uncalled techs for taunting...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls on a little bit of a run here.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Robinson is playing with hustle!

Can the bulls break the 37 game road losing streak record? I hope not!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Craw for three, got it.

Bulls down 10

A lot of time left.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*wow*

we COULD still come back and win. The knicks are a jumpshooting team. At the end of the second game of a back to back, I could see their shots starting to fall a little short. Combine that with us getting hot and . . . who knows? Its the knicks after all.

Hopefully this comeback doesn't fall flat at the end like many games so far during this season.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

WOW Jamal, an integral part of this little run! Huge rebounding edge, it's just those damn TOs that are killing us!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That three by Houston really hurt.

Down 10 with 2:16 left

NY came back from a bigger deficit in less time yesterday...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

game aint over yet! 7 pts down


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Bulls made a run but the turnovers were too costly (and the poor defense.) They'll get the next game!

Time for Bills to tinker with the line-up. Robinson for Hassell!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's over
98-86

Rose 6-22 FG, 10-10 FT, 1-7 3PT, 8 Reb, 3 Ast, 2 Stl, 23 points
Marshall 9-21 FG, 2-4 FT, 2-5 3PT, 14 Reb, 4 Ast, 1 Stl, 22 Points
Crawford 6-10 FG, 1-1 FT, 2-3 3PT, 3 Ast, 15 Points
Fizer 4-10 FG, 1-2 FT, 12 Reb, 1 Ast, 9 Points
Hassell 3-5 FG, 1-1 3Pt, 3 Reb, 7 Points
ERob 2-3 FG, 6 Reb, 4 Points
JWill 0-7 FG, 3 Reb, 3 Ast, 2 Points

Chandler 4 TO, Crawford 5 TO, JWill 4 TO

Bulls outrebound Knicks 54-43

Bulls shot 82 FGA, Knicks 91


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Just want to look at two box scores:

J. Crawford 23mins 6-10(FG) 2-3(3PTFG) 1-1(FT) 3(AST) 2(BLKS) 5(TOs) 15PTS 

J. Williams 24mins 0-7(FG) 0-2(3PTFG) 2-2(FT) 3(AST) 4(TOs) 2PTS


I want to cry because JWill got that many minutes, all those minutes JC didn't get to play... the only problem I see with JCs game today was TOs. As for JWill... everything.

I'm not giving up on JWill, it's just that he's hit the wall. Put him on the bench, give him less PT and wait for that game where he gets over the wall. Til then, this is Jamal's team. HE DESERVES IT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Crawford started two games on the road. We lose one by 3, lose in OT the 2nd.

JWill starts a road game against a team we should have beat, and we trailed by 22 in Q4 (JWill played all of Q1 and Q3).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

lets start crawford for a while. Let jay work with the second team and get his confidence back. Work things out in his game.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*agreed....*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> im all for playing crawford when williams is playing like this.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I agree with you on Jay....*



> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> 
> 
> Just want to look at two box scores:
> ...


but WHEN are Curry and Tyson gonna start playing better..CONSISTENTLY???? Curry, at all. Hassell too.... He (curry)needs to pull his freaking shorts up to begin with...that uniform looks absolutely SLOPPY on Curry especially!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think.....*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> lets start crawford for a while. Let jay work with the second team and get his confidence back. Work things out in his game.


all the games at the united center should have split screens with the game on one side and jerry krause on the other....I would TRULY love to see what this guy looks like while this team is playing like ........they are playing!!!


----------

